# What does the average 8-10w old kitten weigh?



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

Just curious!


----------



## elastica (Jun 16, 2011)

I thought you could estimate kitten weights by roughly giving them 100g per week, i.e an 8-week-old would be around 800g?

Maybe after a certain age (6 months? 8 months?) the weighs start to diverge depending on breed.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

elastica said:


> I thought you could estimate kitten weights by roughly giving them 100g per week, i.e an 8-week-old would be around 800g?
> 
> Maybe after a certain age (6 months? 8 months?) the weighs start to diverge depending on breed.


Ideally 100g at birth, then 100g a week onwards. So a 8 week old you would want to be 900g. This is minimum, anything over that is better.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

elastica said:


> I thought you could estimate kitten weights by roughly giving them 100g per week, i.e an 8-week-old would be around 800g?
> 
> Maybe after a certain age (6 months? 8 months?) the weighs start to diverge depending on breed.


Yikes mine weighs 1400g! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Presley is 18 weeks old and weighs 2.5 kg


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Mine were 4kg at 6 months, I dont know what they were at 3months lol, assuming half ish? lmao! bigger the better in my eyes (well until they get porky )


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy cow---my boys are going to be HUGE!
"Little" Chaucer is already over 1400g at barely 9 weeks and Blake is a whopping 1850 at 11 weeks!


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

The three siblings of mine weighed just over 900g, 800g, and 700g at 8 weeks, and 1.2kg, 1.1kg, and 900g at 10 weeks. I hand reared them from 1 week old though because they were dumped on the street, so they didn't get the best start in life. However, they all went from strength to strength and as adults (2 years 4 months) the boys are now big and lean at 5kg and 4.5kg, and Lucky is 3.25kg. 

Ha - that was a fun trip down memory lane, looking up their old records from when they were little, I kept records of the times of all the feeding sessions every few hours, how many ml of krm they took, if they did #1s or #2s, and how much they weighed, and later as they were weaning how much they ate, until they were 12 weeks... thank goodness with kittens it lasts weeks, don't know how people do it for years with kids!


----------



## dom85 (Apr 5, 2011)

My Arnold is dainty then at 3.3kg at 7 months old


----------

